# Project 68 Slik Chik



## fatbike (Jan 8, 2021)

It has potential.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 9, 2021)

Its clean, and the right color!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2021)

Very nice, I have a S-2 rear to put on my Fair Lady will I need to lose the fenders? Did Slik Chik have fenders?


fatbike said:


> It has potential.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 9, 2021)

yes , & i have a fender set if interested


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have fenders thanks, maybe no S-2 in the rear it looks so sharp with the fenders on.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 9, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Very nice, I have a S-2 rear to put on my Fair Lady will I need to lose the fenders? Did Slik Chik have fenders?



Yes, wider fenders like the boy stingrays on the slik chik. This is not the wheel set for this, like to locate a set.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 10, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> yes , & i have a fender set if interested



@Hoagie57 Hi there, I 'm interested in a 68 razor fender set for this 68 Slik Chik, also a wheel set, blue band 2 spd if available, 68-69 bars as well. Thx


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 10, 2021)

fatbike said:


> @Hoagie57 Hi there, I 'm interested in a 68 razor fender set for this 68 Slik Chik, also a wheel set, blue band 2 spd if available, 68-69 bars as well. Thx



sorry no wheel set with blue band
I do have 69 dated bars w/no top rash, chrome has nice and dull area's . Fender set razor edge front for non caliper brake fork/rear is pretty nice , rear has no brace, if coaster you'll need to remove the top (L) bracket for a coaster i will remove if you want. The bottom side as clean as top. Has a couple small dings otherwise its great , not show but 100% ready for a original unrestored bike. Not that good w/pics sorry . Take a look & lmk .


----------



## fatbike (Jan 10, 2021)

I PM you. 



Hoagie57 said:


> sorry no wheel set with blue band
> I do have 69 dated bars w/no top rash, chrome has nice and dull area's . Fender set razor edge front for non caliper brake fork/rear is pretty nice , rear has no brace, if coaster you'll need to remove the top (L) bracket for a coaster i will remove if you want. The bottom side as clean as top. Has a couple small dings otherwise its great , not show but 100% ready for a original unrestored bike. Not that good w/pics sorry . Take a look & lmk .
> 
> View attachment 1336422
> ...


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 18, 2021)

fatbike said:


> It has potential.
> 
> View attachment 1335192
> 
> ...



nice paint


----------



## fatbike (Jan 19, 2021)

fun


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 19, 2021)

Really nice!


----------

